# Overnight wanted Lutterworth



## sooty4 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone know of a free overnight stop near Lutterworth as we are going to the Peougot day at Bruntington tomorrow and would like to stay overnight after. Thanks Sue.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

This site is at Lutterworth , was there the last bank holiday. Not free but only £10.00 per night incl. electric.

http://www.stanfordhall.co.uk/

Cheers Mark


----------

